# Looking for Greek Kente Stoles



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I need to find a wholesaler of Greek Kente Stoles. Need about 450. Anyone have a lead on a wholesaler? _(Colors Purple and Gold)_

Sample pic of what I am looking for attached.

Also I posted this in the Embroidery Section because these are mostly done by Embroidering but if it needs to me moved I understand.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL!!! that is so funny...i've been looking for these for months now. where the heck are they getting 'em?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I found a few suppliers let me look up the info and I will post back here.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Might be a custom made item. Check with Wolfmark and see if they can help you. 800.621.3435


----------



## Kente Cloth (Aug 16, 2010)

Go to KENTE CLOTH, GRADUATION STOLES, GRADUATION SASH, KENTE STOLE & AFRICAN ART - FREE SHIPPING, press the contact link, and then request to buy at wholesale quantities. Good luck



muneca said:


> LOL!!! that is so funny...i've been looking for these for months now. where the heck are they getting 'em?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kente Cloth said:


> Go to KENTE CLOTH, GRADUATION STOLES, GRADUATION SASH, KENTE STOLE & AFRICAN ART - FREE SHIPPING, press the contact link, and then request to buy at wholesale quantities. Good luck


I actually tried that company but was told they did not sale the blanks. Everyone I contacted assumed when I said purple and gold that I wanted it for a Greek item but I did not. I was doing a 50 year High School class reunion and needed blank purple and gold. (Their school colors) In the end I could not find a supplier for blanks so I ended up going with something different that the class loved even better.


----------



## generalartz (Aug 18, 2011)

*Hello People.

The Kente Stoles and Kente Cloth are made in Ghana. We ".:General Artz - Home:. .:No. 1 Source of Ghanaian Arts & Crafts:." can provide you with the kente stoles at wholesale prices direct from Ghana, woven by very skilled craftsmen. 

Your own patterns and designs can be woven for you at no extra cost.

Please feel free to contact me at reissboafo@generalartz.com

Thank you.


*


----------

